# pink nose



## Marian

What color is he?

Can you post the picture you're looking at?


----------



## Panda

He is a parti colour, both parents have black noses if that helps?


----------



## Panda

This is the picture I am referring to


----------



## Marian

It doesn't, actually, because recessive genes can pop up in any of the offspring. If there are browns in your puppy's ancestry, for example, he could have a liver colored nose that won't ever turn black, regardless of how his parents and siblings look.


----------



## Marian

Aww, so cute!


----------



## cbrand

Unfortunately what you see is what you get. Pigment typically comes on by the first 3 days and certainly by the first week. I would expect that puppy to keep that nose color.

I have seen this sort of partial pigment on Partis before.


----------



## Panda

REALLY?

I have never seen a picture of a parti poodle with a pink nose as an adult


----------



## Olie

I would GUESS the nose would likely stay pink..... Olie got the pink too - he looks like he has a pig nose! Black would be preferred but We love him all the same though. I have seen some parti's w/pink noses before.


----------



## Panda

Oh that sucks, I will have to speak to the breeder then


----------



## Locket

Why does it matter?


----------



## Olie

Yeah I would too.......my BF didn't get Olie from a breeder and he spent manybe $300 on him VERY worth it we LOVE LOVE him, almost perfect dog lol! But if I were getting it from a breeder at the prices some charge (reasonably so) but a fault such as a pink nose..........yep I would say something.


----------



## Panda

Well he will be a film dog and having a pink nose really wont help him get work, I will have to consider the other 2 boys that are still available


----------



## Marian

I'm not trying to be rude, but you've got career plans for a puppy who isn't even ready to leave his mother? I don't think you're going about this the right way. 

Like I say, not trying to be rude, but...


----------



## cbrand

Panda said:


> REALLY?
> 
> I have never seen a picture of a parti poodle with a pink nose as an adult


Couldn't find any pictures of Poodles, but this site has a number of examples of Parti Labradoodles with broken nose pigment (scroll down to Black & White section)

http://www.valleyviewdogs.com/parti-labradoodle-puppies.htm

Normally I've seen broken pigment where the black nose has blotches of pink on it. In your puppy's case, it seems to have gotten a big dose of whatever causes this so that the majority of nose is pink only a few dots of black are left.


----------



## Panda

I work in the film industry, any dog I get will be trained for films, I am not going about it the wrong way at all, this is my job.....


----------



## cbrand

Panda said:


> Well he will be a film dog and having a pink nose really wont help him get work, I will have to consider the other 2 boys that are still available



I wasn't going to bring it up but since you did.....

This would be one of the downsides to selecting a puppy, based on color pattern, when it is only a few days old.

Really, if you are going to try to do film work, there are a bunch of other factors to consider. I would think that temperament, drive, and work ethic are going to be very important things to consider. After all, your dog can be cute as a button, but if it runs from the boom and won't hit its mark, it will be useless as an actor. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Panda

Thank you for the pictures Cbrand, I will speak to the breeder, when I googled it it seemed to say that puppies noses blacken until about 13 weeks but I trust your opinions too so I will have to see what the breeder says.


----------



## Panda

All of the previous litter have very sound temperaments and so do both parents so I am not worried about him being too timid.

I am just worried about his nose.


----------



## cbrand

Panda said:


> I am just worried about his nose.


Yah, I would be too. One last thing I have noticed about my own admittedly limited sample of 4 White/Cream puppies. 

The puppies who were born with black nose pigment, kept their black nose pigment. The one puppy born with a pink nose that turned black around day 3 ultimately ended up with a "snow nose" that lost its pigment.

Just one more piece to think about.


----------



## wishpoo

As far as I know - poodle nose is supposed to get "pigment in" by day 3 and by 2 weeks it is absolutely indication that dog will either stay "pink" or even if it darkens somewhat in infancy it will turn back to light-brown again in an adult.

I also think that you should wait till age 6-7 weeks and perform an official temperament test on your puppy if you really want him to be a "working dog" . It is not only about shyness - every puppy has a different temperament ! You need a dog that would be easy to train and with above average drive and intelligence - if I were you - I would be very careful in puppy selection - but ...

Pink nose can be "colored in" by a dye as it is unfortunately done on some show dogs . So, your doggy will have some extra touches done in his Movie Star trailer LOL


----------



## cbrand

wishpoo said:


> Pink nose can be "colored in" by a dye as it is unfortunately done on some show dogs . So, your doggy will have some extra touches done in his Movie Star trailer LOL


Oh ya. Forgot about this. That's a good fix.


----------



## plumcrazy

Actors and actresses "augment" their looks all the time - could you use a dye for his nose when he's working? I'm not sure how "permanent" this sort of thing is - or if it rubs off too easily to be of any use, but Saffy looks terrific with her newly black nose!


----------



## aprhj

Well, I guess Poppy is not the norm. Her nose was 80% pink when she was born and is now all black. At around 8 weeks there was just a little pink on the left side of her nose remaining. I have atttached pictures, the pink is hard to see but it is there. The pictures I received of her at around 4 weeks showed more black, so at that poin I quit worrying about it staying pink. Also, somewhere on the forum a member had posted about a supplement, kelp maybe, that helped with black pigmintation. Someone correct me please on what the supplement is if I'm wrong. On facebook there is a parti-poodle group and there is a brown and white that as an adult still a mostly pink nose, I'm sure there's more out there, but that's the only adult I have see with a pink nose.


----------



## Cdnjennga

I would mention your concerns to the breeder but also wait and see. Our parti PWD (who you can see in my avatar) was either born with a full pink nose or partial black and pink nose, I can't quite remember. It took some time but it eventually filled into all black. I will have to ask my mom exactly when it was fully black by. I do remember at one point though that we were very concerned that he would have a partially black, partially pink nose! His pigmentation was definitely not fully black by 3 days though.

I just looked at the photo again though, and I'm not seeing any black pigmentation on your pup. So definitely something to mention to the breeder!


----------



## wishpoo

I think it might also vary from breed to a breed. :rolffleyes:

I have seen quite a few parti-poodles (but not black and white) with brown/pinkish noses. I guess with parti some similar principles would follow as with solids. If parents had some browns in the linage - puppy can definitely be born with the liver nose :rolffleyes: - same as when some white pupps in the litter turn out with "pink nose". 

I really am not very good at dog color inheritance traits - still trying to sort it out LOL, but just know what breeders are looking for in the litter and what is giving them a "heart-attack" - and a "heart attack" definitely can be induced by a white puppy with a brownish/pink nose at 2 weeks :rolffleyes:

So - if they panic - I think I would have a right to panic too and have a serious concern LOL


----------



## wishpoo

OH BTW - CBrand - thanks for the link LMAO !!! 

_Located in Gippsland, Victoria.
Breeders of Labradoodles, Schnoodles, Spoodles, Roodles & Maltese Poodles.
To order one of our puppies or for more information
Phone: 0351 891287 or 0356 648322 - International Callers
_
Just what I am looking for ROFL !!!! International shipment of a mutt !!!! LMAO 

OH my , I was laughing so much - thanks for the morning "core muscle" exercise LOL


----------



## flyingduster

wow, so poodles have different nose pigment to other breeds?? Cos from all other experiences I've had puppies with pink AND black noses, the black pigment continually grows over the first year, often covering the whole nose, though not always. My lil terrier had a 50/50 nose, which ended up being only the tinest touch of pink *inside* her nose. I've got a friend on another forum with a merle border collie who had heaps of pink on his nose, it's not more black than pink and still spreading.


----------



## Panda

Yeah that's what I thought, iv heard other breeds noses fill on over time, seems it's hard to know. I know a pup in the previous litter had a pink nose and by 8 weeks she still had a pink nose but it went all black eventually.


----------



## cbrand

flyingduster said:


> wow, so poodles have different nose pigment to other breeds?? Cos from all other experiences I've had puppies with pink AND black noses, the black pigment continually grows over the first year, often covering the whole nose, though not always. My lil terrier had a 50/50 nose, which ended up being only the tinest touch of pink *inside* her nose. I've got a friend on another forum with a merle border collie who had heaps of pink on his nose, it's not more black than pink and still spreading.


So maybe this is a Parti color thing attached to a broken color pattern (spots, blazes et al). Maybe the noses do fill in eventually. I just know that in the solid colors, the nose pigment comes in usually by day 3.


----------



## wishpoo

> So maybe this is a Parti color thing attached to a broken color pattern (spots, blazes et al). Maybe the noses do fill in eventually. I just know that in the solid colors, the nose pigment comes in usually by day 3.


It is a possibility , I guess... I personally can only speculate of what is supposed to happen with "parti" - I know for sure only what is expected in solid colored poodles and the fact is that pigmentation is a very "touchy" subject and very important at that. Black noses are expected to appear very early and delayed pigmentation is a big concern. 

BUT - if we look at solids - their pigment always comes in fast (first week) and it comes "uniformly" , as far as I saw it :rolffleyes:- not in "splotches" . At 2 weeks puppy with bad pigmentation might have brown nose, it is not pink any more, but light , light brown and it than stays that way.

Maybe in parti that early black dots indicate black pigment coming in but in special way - like in some other above mentioned breeds. Maybe more and more back spots appear until they fill-out the whole snout ???! I wish some parti-breeder would post about that ! But the fact that some puppies are already with full black noses in the litter also shows of how fast it usually happens. So mentioned puppy is somewhat "different" in that aspect - which again does not mean that he eventually ...possibly... can have black nose as an adult. 

The problem here is - that buyer wants 100 % assurance of the black nose happening and if he/she is looking for that, than maybe going with already black nose would be a better choice :rolffleyes:


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I'm not sure about poodles.. but my boxer mix had a partically pink nose as a puppy, but it filled in almost completely as she grew. Here's some pictures to show it.


































She's 4 and her nose is about 95% filled in, you can see a tiny pink spot to the far right (our right)

You can also see how much more black she got on her muzzle.


----------



## wishpoo

Yeap : )) - I think it really is different in different breeds :rolffleyes:

White poodles can even have reversal of a pigmentation intensity with age - they can have black noses as a puppy , but than get a dark brow one when adult if pigmentation is not of ideal level. :rolffleyes:


----------



## Winnow

I have never thought about nose pigment in poodles before :S I should do that now 

But all my black boys where born with black points.

I had a Cavalier litter 7 years ago, then some where born with Black/Pink nose but the pink went away over a few months.


----------



## flyingduster

after thinking about it during the day I think it is definitely to do with the spotting gene. Solid coloured dogs have solid coloured skin and their nose is solidly black or pink or brown or whatever. Dogs with patches of colour generally have patches on their skin too, and the pigment DOES change as they age. Look at one of our members on here, her girl has a big wide white stripe of *fur* on her head as a pup, that is nearly all gone now... I bet you the relevant pink skin that would have been under it is also gone black...

I agree that in a solid coloured poodle, if the pigment isn't there within a few days, it'll never be there. But for a pup with SPOTS of black, I'd say wait and see, cos the black spots will come in more over time. Though I don't know if they'll cover it all...


----------



## Panda

I guess I'll have to see how he develops over the next few weeks when we go visit him. The picture I posted are of him are at only 2 days old I think, iv not got any recent pictures of his nose, hopefully I will have some early next week. Fingers crossed. Also the other puppies were born with black noses, they haven't filled in over the weeks that pandas hasn't. One seems to have some pink on there a little, I guess it will be easier to tell when I meet them in person  thank you so much for all of the opinions, I really appreciate everyone input.


----------



## flyingduster

ok, here's pics of the merle collie I was talking about.
6 1/2 weeks old:









15 weeks old:









1 year old:








he was a year old in October so it hasn't changed much since then. I dunno if it will change totally or stay much as it is!

It's also apparent that the change slows down a LOT as they get older. The change from 6 weeks to 15 weeks is massive, but 15 weeks to 1 year not so much. So if his nose isn't already obviously going black when you next see him (there should be a noticable difference by now), and a black nose is important to you, then perhaps do think about it....


----------



## Panda

Thank you for everyones posts and opinions.

Thought I would update the thread with some new pictures of Pandas nose, he is 3 weeks and 4/5 days old here.

You can see his nose has filled in LOADS, still has a little way to go but by the progress I am guessing it will fill in all if not at least mostly 

Is it me or is his head MASSIVE though? The other puppies faces seem a little longer and his still is all squashed up but much bigger than the other pups, does that mean he is just a little less developed but also will be a little bigger than the others? or does it mean he will have a big head hehe

I think he looks adorable ^_^


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I'm thinking his nose is going to fill in completely!


----------



## Panda

do you think he has an overly chunky head or do you just think he will have a manly head


----------



## flyingduster

yeah, definitely that nose will fill in totally I'd say! As for his head, I _really_ don't know enough about 3.5 week old puppies to know how it compares!!!! lol


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

sea kelp is the natural additive someone was thinking of regarding the nose darkening. Fallie's had it sprinkled on her food for about 2 weeks now and I've noticed her 'lips' getting black and loosing the pinkish pigments/ spotting


----------



## aprhj

Glad to see it is filling in, based on Poppy's I thought it would. I found a few pics of Poppy at approximately 5 weeks. In them you can clearly see the little pink left at that point which is now all gone. About his head, all I can say is once Poppy's face was shaved she looked totally different and her nose looked much thinner and longer. That furry nose can sure be deceiving.

He's has wonderful markings and is beautiful!


----------



## Panda

Aww poppy looks so cute! I am glad Panda has started filling in so quickly, i think he just looks so cute! 

I look forward to meeting him and when he gets his first face shave so I can see what his face actually looks like, that will have to wait till his vaccinations are finnished though. The groomer I found lives half an hour away from our house but she owns and breeds poodles and even grooms show poodles accross europe so I am sure Panda will be in good hands with her 

I think he looks like he has a more spaniely head at the moment but he is still growing so I am sure it will look more Poodly soon ^_^

I will try sea kelp if its not all black by 8 weeks to help him along his way, thanks for the tip


----------



## Winnow

Panda said:


> Aww poppy looks so cute! I am glad Panda has started filling in so quickly, i think he just looks so cute!
> 
> I look forward to meeting him and when he gets his first face shave so I can see what his face actually looks like, that will have to wait till his vaccinations are finnished though. The groomer I found lives half an hour away from our house but she owns and breeds poodles and even grooms show poodles accross europe so I am sure Panda will be in good hands with her
> 
> I think he looks like he has a more spaniely head at the moment but he is still growing so I am sure it will look more Poodly soon ^_^
> 
> I will try sea kelp if its not all black by 8 weeks to help him along his way, thanks for the tip


Does the breeder not shave there faces ?


----------



## Panda

no she introduces them to the sound of the clipper and brushes them but she doesnt shave thier faces


----------



## Winnow

Panda said:


> no she introduces them to the sound of the clipper and brushes them but she doesnt shave thier faces


Maybe she could do it if you asked her.

In my opinion if you are looking for a movie star you will have to see his face. Or are you planing on keeping it furry?


----------



## Panda

I will shave it but will depend on each job as to what is needed, I can ask her to shave it when we visit next week but he will get used to it when he can visit the groomer I am sure, his face shape doesnt matter for film as every job will want a different thing


----------



## cbrand

Wait until the breeder shaves the faces. Even then the heads do still change over time. At eight weeks you will have a better idea of what you have.

In Standards, we like to see almost a shoe-box shaped rectangle. This type of head often grows into one that has good length of muzzle and a clean back-skull. Of course that is Standards. Maybe Minis look different when they are little.

edited to add.... Oops, missed the no shaving part. She doesn't shave faces? Hummm, what's up with that?


----------



## Panda

I dont know why she doesnt shave thier faces, maybe previous people buying puppies from her like the fluffy face for as long as possible? I mentioned shaving faces before but she just said she didnt do it.


----------



## cbrand

Just a follow up... this breeder has done Optigen testing and you have seen the results, right?


----------



## Panda

Yes they have been optigen tested, BVA eye tested and Patella tested, clear/normal for the eyes and 0/0 for the patella testing.

I have not seen the results but I am sure I can see them when we visit soon


----------



## cbrand

Panda said:


> Yes they have been optigen tested, BVA eye tested and Patella tested, clear/normal for the eyes and 0/0 for the patella testing.
> 
> I have not seen the results but I am sure I can see them when we visit soon


Excellent! Just to keep everything on the up and up, make sure that you see a hard copy of the test results.


----------



## Panda

will do


----------



## roxy25

Fluffyspoos said:


> I'm not sure about poodles.. but my boxer mix had a partically pink nose as a puppy, but it filled in almost completely as she grew. Here's some pictures to show it.
> 
> 
> She's 4 and her nose is about 95% filled in, you can see a tiny pink spot to the far right (our right)
> 
> You can also see how much more black she got on her muzzle.


APBT's and a few other breeds noses fill in as they grow. apbt carry spotting genes too. 

Dogo Argentinos also fill in you can see spotted noses her and they most likely filled in as they got older.

http://www.legenddogos.com/avail.htm

I am trying to think if any of my kittens had marks on the nose and if the filled in. We would breed white out of my cats so lol I would get some blazes and other white markings on a few kittens


----------



## creativeparti

cbrand said:


> Excellent! Just to keep everything on the up and up, make sure that you see a hard copy of the test results.



as some of you know todd is from the same breeding as panda so i can also conferm all the health checks are done and you get prof of that in your puppy pack.... the breeder didnt shave todds face either....


----------



## cbrand

newpoodlemum said:


> as some of you know todd is from the same breeding as panda so i can also conferm all the health checks are done and you get prof of that in your puppy pack.... the breeder didnt shave todds face either....


Yes, but generally that information is exchanged before you pick up your puppy.


----------



## creativeparti

cbrand said:


> Yes, but generally that information is exchanged before you pick up your puppy.


it is and as i was saying you get prof when you pick your puppy up.


----------



## Panda

I trust the breeder, it has been invaluable being able to talk to emily about Todd too ^_^


----------



## Panda

is invaluable the right word??


----------



## Anna09

Panda said:


> REALLY?
> 
> I have never seen a picture of a parti poodle with a pink nose as an adult


Did your dog snows turn black?


----------



## Rose n Poos

I'm sorry to say that this thread is nearly 12 years dormant and the OP has not posted for nearing 7 years.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Rose n Poos said:


> I'm sorry to say that this thread is nearly 12 years dormant and the OP has not posted for nearing 7 years.


Yep. Going to close this thread to avoid any confusion.

@Anna09, you could try messaging Panda, but you’re unlikely to get a response after all this time.


----------

